# Perdido license requirements?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm wanting to venture out away from Yellow and Blackwater. I want to go to Perdido for some good bass fishing, but I'm having a hard time trying to find out the license requirements. I guess by looking at google maps I would be launching off HWY 90? I'm just targeting bass only. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

fish on the east bank of the river and you should be good.... it is a hard river to find fish consistently but does have some good fishing..... i would fish escambia... on the north end launch in chumuckla at sandy.... if your decide to fish perdido the color is similar to blackwater ... i will be home for 3 weeks starting tomm but have quite a few mardis gras happenings to schedule around... but if you want to fish the south end of the river you can launch from lilian hwy in pcola and run across the bay ... shoot me a email and i can direct you [email protected]


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> I'm wanting to venture out away from Yellow and Blackwater. I want to go to Perdido for some good bass fishing, but I'm having a hard time trying to find out the license requirements. I guess by looking at google maps I would be launching off HWY 90? I'm just targeting bass only. Thanks for the help.


I use the Seminole launch off 90. It's a good one. From there you are very close to the Perdido/Styx split. I can be at the mouth of the river in about 9 minutes (34 mph). Get an Alabama license. I do every year. That way you can do Tensaw also.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

MacTheFuzz said:


> I use the Seminole launch off 90. It's a good one. From there you are very close to the Perdido/Styx split. I can be at the mouth of the river in about 9 minutes (34 mph). Get an Alabama license. I do every year. That way you can do Tensaw also.


, 

+1 on purchasing the AL license. It is about $45 for non-resident and well worth it. Basically, if you are fishing on the Florida side of the river you need a FL license. If you fish on the AL side of the river, you need an AL license.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

thnx guys. it seems that FL/UGA are less strict together on licenses than FL/AL. AL rips people off.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Alabama rips tourist off for sure.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Alabama rips tourist off for sure.


And hunters!!!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

the price is not as bad as you think if compared to other non resident license... price a la non resident


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright ,slow down with all the alabama hating . Florida charges me the same price that alabama charges you.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

A friend of mine submitted a letter to a place called Keep America Fishing to gain some support to get the state governments to offer a tri-state fishing license. I think it is worth a try and the price would be feasible for all anglers.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

You would think neighboring states would offer discounts on combined licenses. Guess not, the price is a rip off--I'm getting an AL license this weekend. What can you do???

NJD


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I have to get my Al license also but man, then it's not for a year because they expire in August.


----------

